# Picking the Best Depth Exam



## Golden Eagle PE (Nov 30, 2012)

I know this might have been brought up numorous times but I just felt to I needed to get some feedback on this even though I have been reading other threads about it. I have no idea yet which Mechanical Depth I would want to take in the afternoon and I am trying to decide now that I know they make you decide at your registration. Should I just buy the 3 different 6M books and see which one works best for me? Seems like a big decision to make at registration.......Did anyone else worry about this a lot?


----------



## MapuaTech (Dec 1, 2012)

how do you see yourself in the future?

a. Supervising the design and commissioning of centralized AC for clean room environment using ACAD? HVAC

b. Supervising the design, manufacturing, and material testing for machined parts using SolidWorks? Design &amp; Materials

c. Supervising the design, development and commissioning of boilers, heat exchangers, fluid machineries and its installation e.g. piping using ACAD, PDMS, ANSYS CFD etc.? Thermal Fluids


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for those thoughts Mapua. Have you taken the PE? MInd if I ask how you decided on which depth to take?


----------



## MapuaTech (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi Eagle, yes i already did last April 2012. I see that there are still a lot of things to improve and discover in the design and development of turbomachinery and combustors. That is why I choose the thermal fluid depth. How about you? What depth to you want to work in the future?


----------



## sumpnz (Dec 3, 2012)

What kind of work do you do on a daily basis? I'd use that to make my decision as you'll be most comfortable in that subject matter and studying should a bit easier.

I'm a stress analyst and occasionally get to do physical testing. So I went with machine design and materials. I'll know in a couple weeks if that was a good choice, but I think it went pretty well.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Dec 3, 2012)

MapuaTech said:


> Hi Eagle, yes i already did last April 2012. I see that there are still a lot of things to improve and discover in the design and development of turbomachinery and combustors. That is why I choose the thermal fluid depth. How about you? What depth to you want to work in the future?


I would say that what I work with right now would most closely fall under Mechanical Design and Materials. This is the topic I am leaning toward although I find Thermo interesting and I have some experience doing that. I am almost certain I will not take HVAC due to my lack of experience with those calculations. I will probably work some practice problems in each depth that might also help guide me in the right direction.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## narsreeni (Dec 4, 2012)

MD is the toughest of the subjects and if it is not something that you do everyday, i would not recommend it. I would recommend TF or HVAC since they are relatively known topics and easier than MD. FYI, i took the exam three times in MD and failed. Would not recommend MD.


----------



## Magnus (Dec 4, 2012)

narsreeni said:


> MD is the toughest of the subjects and if it is not something that you do everyday, i would not recommend it. I would recommend TF or HVAC since they are relatively known topics and easier than MD. FYI, i took the exam three times in MD and failed. Would not recommend MD.


What type of work do you do?

I encounter the MD topics frequently in my job and found the MD portion of the prep to be the easiest of the three by far.


----------



## ikesdsu (Dec 5, 2012)

narsreeni said:


> MD is the toughest of the subjects and if it is not something that you do everyday, i would not recommend it. I would recommend TF or HVAC since they are relatively known topics and easier than MD. FYI, i took the exam three times in MD and failed. Would not recommend MD.


I don't know if MD is really that much harder than any of the other sections, it should all be about what you are familliar with. I took the HVAC two times and passed it the second. I can say with certainy that if you didn't do HVAC stuff every day there is no way you could just stumble your way through the afternoon section of the test. There are to many topics you need to have a deep knowledge of how it works before you can even have an idea what to do.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Dec 8, 2012)

ikesdsu said:


> narsreeni said:
> 
> 
> > MD is the toughest of the subjects and if it is not something that you do everyday, i would not recommend it. I would recommend TF or HVAC since they are relatively known topics and easier than MD. FYI, i took the exam three times in MD and failed. Would not recommend MD.
> ...


You are just confirming what I already thought to be true about HVAC. Those Psych charts would be a lot of stuff I have to re-learn. I think I am now just at the point of picking between 2 depths, which is easier.


----------



## mannyhappyPE (Dec 11, 2012)

(hey you have two threads going, a moderator should delete the other one http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=20374&amp;pid=7003127&amp;st=0entry7003127)

Definitely get the 6MS and do all the breadth sections. You'll need it anyway so it is not a waste of time. Peak into the depth section of each and see which one you think you'll have the best shot at.

In my opinion, you'll probably want to get your specialization to match with your line of work if not for credibility reasons alone (unless of course you are a consultant / have a job that you requires you to dabble in of them at the same time). All, please correct me if I am wrong, but you can take some of the pressure off of your decision by knowing that it is okay to practice in other areas of engineering as long as you are actually competent and have the experience necessary. On the other hand, I've seen situations where a customer has not used a specific engineer due to the title on their stamp. Different states have different rules I think.

What kind of work do you do? Let us know what you decide.

For reference....See section II.2 in NSPE code of ethics (http://www.nspe.org/...hics/index.html)

Engineers shall perform services only in the areas of their competence.


Engineers shall undertake assignments only when qualified by education or experience in the specific technical fields involved.

Engineers shall not affix their signatures to any plans or documents dealing with subject matter in which they lack competence, nor to any plan or document not prepared under their direction and control.

Engineers may accept assignments and assume responsibility for coordination of an entire project and sign and seal the engineering documents for the entire project, provided that each technical segment is signed and sealed only by the qualified engineers who prepared the segment


----------



## tmacier (Dec 12, 2012)

mannyhappy said:


> Definitely get the 6MS and do all the breadth sections. You'll need it anyway so it is not a waste of time. Peak into the depth section of each and see which one you think you'll have the best shot at.


I agree 100% - work as many problems as possible in all of the areas that you can!



mannyhappy said:


> On the other hand, I've seen situations where a customer has not used a specific engineer due to the title on their stamp. Different states have different rules I think.


I certainly agree that one should not work in an area unless they are competent, but I feel compelled to point out that most stamps that I have seen do not indicate title or discipline. Just name, state and license number.

Tim


----------



## mannyhappyPE (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks Tim


----------



## GA PE (Dec 14, 2012)

*I took the T/F passed Oct 12, but studied all three this time as problems from all three specialty sections show up on the afternoon. I made the mistake of taking HVAC Apr 12 and only studied HVAC and the afternoon was over 50% T/F (so I did not pass that time). My advice take T/F and study all three sections.*


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Dec 15, 2012)

mannyhappyPE said:


> (hey you have two threads going, a moderator should delete the other one http://engineerboard...0)
> 
> Definitely get the 6MS and do all the breadth sections. You'll need it anyway so it is not a waste of time. Peak into the depth section of each and see which one you think you'll have the best shot at.
> 
> ...


I figured someone who say soemthing about the multiple threads I had posted for this topic. I had PM one of the moderators to delete the extra threads but I dont think they ever did. I appreciate everyone giving their advice and especially those that have already passed the PE. I will plan on getting all 3 of the 6MS manuals and going over those so that I will be confident in which depth I take. I will definitely take the advice of those who have passed and study all 3 depth sections so that I will be ready for anything.


----------



## mannyhappyPE (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, first figure out which depth you want and then start studying as soon as you can.

Now for some unsolicited advice. I took the Mechanical Systems and Materials test and this is what worked for me:

1. Gather up all your materials (formula sheets, books, prayers, MERM)

2. Take the NCEES 2008 Practice Exam (Timed)

3. Complete the following: 6MS Mech Breadth, 6MS Thermo Breadth, HVAC Breadth

4. Take the Lindeburg Practice Exam (Timed)

5. Retake the NCEES 2008 Practice Exam (Timed)

The reason I took the NCEES practice exam first was to get a feel for what I knew and what I didn't. For me, this gave me a road map of what I needed to focus on for the next few months. Feeling the pressure of a timed test will give you a sense of what you will need to prepare for.

Also, it may be of use to you to compile a 3 ring binder of all of your goto formulas and material and get used to using it. You'll come across a ton of great information as you study that you can apply to your professional career afterwards so why not compile it? Though I used the MERM primarily (tabbed like Shaggy), my binder had alot of "supplmental" stuff like the MERM Index, High Def Psych Charts, Cheat Sheets (Page of equations), Example problems, etc. that I feel increased my speed dramatically.

Didn't open any of the other 10 reference books that I brought.


----------



## GA PE (Dec 17, 2012)

T/ F was definately the best choice for me. The HVAC has very technical questions from ASHRAE and is mostly T/F anyway (at least the Apr 2012 seemed that way to me). I failed the Apr 12 HVAC exam and passed the Oct 12 T/F exam. I did study all three afternoon sessions this time and encountered problems from all three areas in the afternoon portion of the test (both times ).


----------

